# Newbie question about tuning slightly sharp.



## Blake1970 (Jan 18, 2011)

So I have a quick question about tuning. Im fairly new to anything thats not in standard. I want to tune and play along with Black Sabbaths War Pigs. According to the magazine I will need to tune slightly higher? Sharp? I do not understand what they mean by sharp. Thanks everyone.


----------



## Skanky (Jan 18, 2011)

Sharp = higher

For example, instead of tuning your E-string to E (standard), you tune it a little higher, closer to "F".


Another alternative is to tune your guitar to a standard tuning, and "de-tune" the song using software such as "The Amazing Slow-Downer". I much prefer this route so that I don't have to keep changing the tuning on my guitar for various songs I want to learn.


----------



## Winspear (Jan 18, 2011)

Sharp generally means up a semitone, and flat means down a semitone.

Standard tuning being E, then either side of that you have Eb(b=flat) and F(E#, #=sharp)

In this case the song was recorded just slightly sharp, neither E nor F. 

As was mentioned, I also prefer to retune songs with software rather than retune my guitar. 
However, if you are retuning for this song, you want your guitar tuner to read +25 cents or so (there are 100 cents between each note).


----------



## Blake1970 (Jan 18, 2011)

Skanky said:


> Sharp = higher
> 
> For example, instead of tuning your E-string to E (standard), you tune it a little higher, closer to "F".
> 
> ...


Thanks man! Makes since now.


----------

